# Atheists like me and Christians like you are almost the same. Look at this...



## johnsweeting

Here is a list of which Gods an Atheist like me don't believe in compared to which Gods a Christian like you don't believe in.

Note: The Christian God is called *Yahweh*

Also note that they didn't bother to enter all Gods out there in the picture below which are a very stunning 3,700. Listen to it......3,700....Three thousand seven hundred.....
Here is the complete list (click on the link in the quote box below):



> Godchecker.com - Your Guide To The Gods



Christian logic goes like this....*one* of these is real and there are 3,699 false ones:

All of these Gods have different views, history, holy figures, scripture, beliefs etc.
The difference of the number of Gods a Christian and an Atheist believe in is 0,02% (1/3700).
I know it is an old term but we just go one God further.

I don't discriminate. I believe in Yahweh as much as the other 3,699 Gods. The reason why I reject the Christian God is the same reason that you don't believe in the other 3,699.
The incomplete list is found below. I hope you get the picture.






*
Are you ready for some different God figures (just some examples of the 3,700 out there):*

*1. Numakulla* - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.

*257. Altjira* - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime *who created the Earth, then retired to the sky*.
*
356. Aramazd *- The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd *created the heavens and the earth.* The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.

*1578. Glycon *- In the middle of the 100s AD, out along the south coast of the Black Sea, Glycon was the son of the God Apollo, who: came to Earth through a miraculous birth, was the Earthly manifestation of divinity, came to earth in fulfillment of divine prophecy, gave his chief believer the power of prophecy, gave believers the power to speak in tongues, performed miracles, healed the sick, and raised the dead.

*1873. Zoroaster* - was* born of a virgin* and &#8220;immaculate conception by a ray of divine reason.&#8221; He was baptized in a river. In his youth he astounded wise men with his wisdom. He was tempted in the wilderness by the devil. He began his ministry at age 30. Zoroaster baptized with water, fire and &#8220;holy wind.&#8221; He cast out demons and restored the sight to a blind man. He taught about heaven and hell, and revealed mysteries, including resurrection, judgment, salvation and the apocalypse. He had a sacred cup or grail. He was slain. His religion had a eucharist. He was the &#8220;Word made flesh.&#8221; Zoroaster&#8217;s followers expected a &#8220;second coming&#8221; in the virgin-born Saoshynt or Savior, who is to come in 2341 AD and begin his ministry at age 30, ushering in a golden age.
*
2025. Attis *- *was born on December 25* of the Virgin Nana. He was considered the savior who was slain for the salvation of mankind. His body as bread was eaten by his worshippers. He was both the Divine Son and the Father. On &#8220;Black Friday,&#8221; he was crucified on a tree, from which his holy blood ran down to redeem the earth. He descended into the underworld. After three days, Attis was resurrected.
*
2369. Horus* - *Born of a virgin*, Isis. Only begotten son of the God Osiris. Birth heralded by the star Sirius, the morning star. Ancient Egyptians paraded a manger and child representing Horus through the streets at the time of the winter solstice (about DEC-21). In reality, he had no birth date; he was not a human.

Note: Many of these Gods and Holy figures *came way before Jesus*. I'm just wondering where Christians got their story from....The Holy figure Zoroaster will resurrect in the year 2341 for example. How about that. Impressive huh....

A Christian would probably answer the question of so many Gods with words like this:



> Christianity is the will of God for man today.
> 
> I would not make a blanket statement that all other groups are deluded, as I believe there are sincere seekers among many groups who are not aware enough of the doctrine of their group to have an issue with it.
> 
> Christianity stands alone and is distinctive from every religion apart form it. Christianity is based on Bible Doctrine, and that is where we distinguish the validity of a group, or an individual's claim to be Christian.



But guess what..A Jewish person would answer like this:



> Judaism is the will of God for man today.
> 
> I would not make a blanket statement that all other groups are deluded, as I believe there are sincere seekers among many groups who are not aware enough of the doctrine of their group to have an issue with it.
> 
> Judaism stands alone and is distinctive from every religion apart form it. Judaism is based on a unique Doctrine, and that is where we distinguish the validity of a group, or an individual's claim to be Judaism.



A Muslim would answer like this:



> Islam is the will of God for man today.
> 
> I would not make a blanket statement that all other groups are deluded, as I believe there are sincere seekers among many groups who are not aware enough of the doctrine of their group to have an issue with it.
> 
> Islam stands alone and is distinctive from every religion apart form it. Islam is based on a unique Doctrine, and that is where we distinguish the validity of a group, or an individual's claim to be Muslim.



Please take a *wild guess* how all the other religions will answer this question....I know...Just change the name Christian, Jewish or Muslim to some other of the many religions out there.

You Christians are not unique in any way shape or form...you just think you are.
Do you realize that:

If you were born in.....

*Thailand* - You would most likely be a Buddhist
*Pakistan *- You would most likely be a Muslim
*India *- You would most likely be a Hindu
*Japan *- You would most likely be into Shinto
U*SA *- You would most likely be a Christian
*As Tom Crusie kids* - You would most likely be into Scientology (yes, his two adopted children are in the Scientology church now)
*Iran *- You would most likely be a Shia Muslim
*Iraq *- You would most likely be a Sunni Muslim
*Israel *- You would most likely be Jewish
*China *- You would most likely be into Taoism and Confucianism
*Utah* - You would most likely be a Mormon
*etc*
*etc*
*etc*
*etc*


If you were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus. Just give me a Yes/No on this one please. You are only a Christian because of Geography...

By the way..There are only 29% Christians on this earth...These 29% include everyone living in a Christian country...This number even include everyone in the countries below even if a majority don't care about Christianity:

*The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll) :*
Sweden 83%
Denmark 80.5%
Czech Republic 74.5%
Norway 78%
United Kingdom 73%
Finland 70%
France 69.5%
Australia 67.5%
Netherlands 66.5%
New Zealand 66%
Germany 59%
Uruguay 59%
Latvia 58.5%
Hungary 58.5%
Belgium 57.5%
Canada 57%
Switzerland 56%
South Korea 55.5%
Ireland 53%

*By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*

Do I have to remind you that the other religions think that Jesus is a false prophet if you would actually ask them and they are 110% sure that they are correct with their Gods, holy figures, scripture and history. They are as sure about their own religion as Christians are about theirs...They don't care about Jesus *for one second*. They care as much about Jesus* as Christians care about the other religions holy figures, holy scripture and religion.*

My Questions:


1. If you, a Christian today, were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus.

2. When looking at this statement from the Bible:



> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.



..what *exactly* (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the other 71% of the world population that are not Christians after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).

Also what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the people below in Christian countries that are not religious after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
*
The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll):*
Sweden 83%
Denmark 80.5%
Czech Republic 74.5%
Norway 78%
United Kingdom 73%
Finland 70%
France 69.5%
Australia 67.5%
Netherlands 66.5%
New Zealand 66%
Germany 59%
Uruguay 59%
Latvia 58.5%
Hungary 58.5%
Belgium 57.5%
Canada 57%
Switzerland 56%
South Korea 55.5%
Ireland 53%

*By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*

3. What exactly are the other 3,699 Gods and Holy figures out there (I take out the Christan one). Are they all fairy tales but the Christian one is not???

Here are some examples again (from my earlier post):


> *
> Are you ready for some different God figures (just some examples of the 3,700 out there):*
> 
> *1. Numakulla* - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> *257. Altjira* - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime *who created the Earth, then retired to the sky*.
> *
> 356. Aramazd *- The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd *created the heavens and the earth.* The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.
> 
> *1578. Glycon *- In the middle of the 100s AD, out along the south coast of the Black Sea, Glycon was the son of the God Apollo, who: came to Earth through a miraculous birth, was the Earthly manifestation of divinity, came to earth in fulfillment of divine prophecy, gave his chief believer the power of prophecy, gave believers the power to speak in tongues, performed miracles, healed the sick, and raised the dead.
> 
> *1873. Zoroaster* - was* born of a virgin* and &#8220;immaculate conception by a ray of divine reason.&#8221; He was baptized in a river. In his youth he astounded wise men with his wisdom. He was tempted in the wilderness by the devil. He began his ministry at age 30. Zoroaster baptized with water, fire and &#8220;holy wind.&#8221; He cast out demons and restored the sight to a blind man. He taught about heaven and hell, and revealed mysteries, including resurrection, judgment, salvation and the apocalypse. He had a sacred cup or grail. He was slain. His religion had a eucharist. He was the &#8220;Word made flesh.&#8221; Zoroaster&#8217;s followers expected a &#8220;second coming&#8221; in the virgin-born Saoshynt or Savior, who is to come in 2341 AD and begin his ministry at age 30, ushering in a golden age.
> *
> 2025. Attis *- *was born on December 25* of the Virgin Nana. He was considered the savior who was slain for the salvation of mankind. His body as bread was eaten by his worshippers. He was both the Divine Son and the Father. On &#8220;Black Friday,&#8221; he was crucified on a tree, from which his holy blood ran down to redeem the earth. He descended into the underworld. After three days, Attis was resurrected.
> *
> 2369. Horus* - *Born of a virgin*, Isis. Only begotten son of the God Osiris. Birth heralded by the star Sirius, the morning star. Ancient Egyptians paraded a manger and child representing Horus through the streets at the time of the winter solstice (about DEC-21). In reality, he had no birth date; he was not a human.
> 
> Note: Many of these Gods and Holy figures *came way before Jesus*. I'm just wondering where Christians got their story from....The Holy figure Zoroaster will resurrect in the year 2341 for example. How about that. Impressive huh....




Once again..Are all of these fairy tales but the Christian one is not? Don't forget the bible statements below before you answer it:



> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.



4. If you answer is that Christianity is unique in the above questions then my question is.....Don't you feel pretty good today because you are among the 14% of all people on this earth that will have an after life.

*Note:* I get to the 14% by first knowing that only 29% on this earth are Christians. I showed in my example that many in Christians countries don't care about religion. When adding all the countries in the Gallup study then it is about 48% of people in Christians countries that are secular (don't care about religion). So I take out 48% from the 29%....


Christians..I just made you day...You are among the 14%....You should go around this day with a really big smile on your face.....Which state do you christians live in...If we live in the same one I will be looking around today for a person with a big smile when I go out today....Maybe it will be you who I see...


*Science *made it possible for us humans to fly to the moon.
*Religion* made it possible for us humans to fly into buildings.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Interesting.  Seeing how there is a remarkable similarity between modern religions and now extinct ones such as virgin birth and the great flood perhaps they were based on some singular truth that came before all of them.  In that sense there is a value to all of them.


----------



## Ancient lion

sorry, I don't believe in irrationality.


----------



## Avatar4321

The difference between Atheists like you and Christians is that Christians aren't afraid to actually go to God and learn for themselves.


----------



## blackcherry

Avatar4321 said:


> The difference between Atheists like you and Christians is that Christians aren't afraid to actually go to God and learn for themselves.



More garbage . 
If you are happy believing such nonsense , so be it . just keep quiet about it . Stupidity rapidly becomes boring once the initial laughter has finished .


----------



## LittleNipper

TheOldSchool said:


> Interesting.  Seeing how there is a remarkable similarity between modern religions and now extinct ones such as virgin birth and the great flood perhaps they were based on some singular truth that came before all of them.  In that sense there is a value to all of them.



All religions have a piece of God about them, but only one has it as God demands it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

johnsweeting said:


> Here is a list of which Gods an Atheist like me don't believe in compared to which Gods a Christian like you don't believe in.
> 
> Note: The Christian God is called *Yahweh*
> 
> Also note that they didn't bother to enter all Gods out there in the picture below which are a very stunning 3,700. Listen to it......3,700....Three thousand seven hundred.....
> Here is the complete list (click on the link in the quote box below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godchecker.com - Your Guide To The Gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian logic goes like this....*one* of these is real and there are 3,699 false ones:
> 
> All of these Gods have different views, history, holy figures, scripture, beliefs etc.
> The difference of the number of Gods a Christian and an Atheist believe in is 0,02% (1/3700).
> I know it is an old term but we just go one God further.
> 
> I don't discriminate. I believe in Yahweh as much as the other 3,699 Gods. The reason why I reject the Christian God is the same reason that you don't believe in the other 3,699.
> The incomplete list is found below. I hope you get the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you ready for some different God figures (just some examples of the 3,700 out there):*
> 
> *1. Numakulla* - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> *257. Altjira* - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime *who created the Earth, then retired to the sky*.
> *
> 356. Aramazd *- The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd *created the heavens and the earth.* The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.
> 
> *1578. Glycon *- In the middle of the 100s AD, out along the south coast of the Black Sea, Glycon was the son of the God Apollo, who: came to Earth through a miraculous birth, was the Earthly manifestation of divinity, came to earth in fulfillment of divine prophecy, gave his chief believer the power of prophecy, gave believers the power to speak in tongues, performed miracles, healed the sick, and raised the dead.
> 
> *1873. Zoroaster* - was* born of a virgin* and immaculate conception by a ray of divine reason. He was baptized in a river. In his youth he astounded wise men with his wisdom. He was tempted in the wilderness by the devil. He began his ministry at age 30. Zoroaster baptized with water, fire and holy wind. He cast out demons and restored the sight to a blind man. He taught about heaven and hell, and revealed mysteries, including resurrection, judgment, salvation and the apocalypse. He had a sacred cup or grail. He was slain. His religion had a eucharist. He was the Word made flesh. Zoroasters followers expected a second coming in the virgin-born Saoshynt or Savior, who is to come in 2341 AD and begin his ministry at age 30, ushering in a golden age.
> *
> 2025. Attis *- *was born on December 25* of the Virgin Nana. He was considered the savior who was slain for the salvation of mankind. His body as bread was eaten by his worshippers. He was both the Divine Son and the Father. On Black Friday, he was crucified on a tree, from which his holy blood ran down to redeem the earth. He descended into the underworld. After three days, Attis was resurrected.
> *
> 2369. Horus* - *Born of a virgin*, Isis. Only begotten son of the God Osiris. Birth heralded by the star Sirius, the morning star. Ancient Egyptians paraded a manger and child representing Horus through the streets at the time of the winter solstice (about DEC-21). In reality, he had no birth date; he was not a human.
> 
> Note: Many of these Gods and Holy figures *came way before Jesus*. I'm just wondering where Christians got their story from....The Holy figure Zoroaster will resurrect in the year 2341 for example. How about that. Impressive huh....
> 
> A Christian would probably answer the question of so many Gods with words like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is the will of God for man today.
> 
> I would not make a blanket statement that all other groups are deluded, as I believe there are sincere seekers among many groups who are not aware enough of the doctrine of their group to have an issue with it.
> 
> Christianity stands alone and is distinctive from every religion apart form it. Christianity is based on Bible Doctrine, and that is where we distinguish the validity of a group, or an individual's claim to be Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But guess what..A Jewish person would answer like this:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim would answer like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Please take a *wild guess* how all the other religions will answer this question....I know...Just change the name Christian, Jewish or Muslim to some other of the many religions out there.
> 
> You Christians are not unique in any way shape or form...you just think you are.
> Do you realize that:
> 
> If you were born in.....
> 
> *Thailand* - You would most likely be a Buddhist
> *Pakistan *- You would most likely be a Muslim
> *India *- You would most likely be a Hindu
> *Japan *- You would most likely be into Shinto
> U*SA *- You would most likely be a Christian
> *As Tom Crusie kids* - You would most likely be into Scientology (yes, his two adopted children are in the Scientology church now)
> *Iran *- You would most likely be a Shia Muslim
> *Iraq *- You would most likely be a Sunni Muslim
> *Israel *- You would most likely be Jewish
> *China *- You would most likely be into Taoism and Confucianism
> *Utah* - You would most likely be a Mormon
> *etc*
> *etc*
> *etc*
> *etc*
> 
> 
> If you were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus. Just give me a Yes/No on this one please. You are only a Christian because of Geography...
> 
> By the way..There are only 29% Christians on this earth...These 29% include everyone living in a Christian country...This number even include everyone in the countries below even if a majority don't care about Christianity:
> 
> *The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll) :*
> Sweden 83%
> Denmark 80.5%
> Czech Republic 74.5%
> Norway 78%
> United Kingdom 73%
> Finland 70%
> France 69.5%
> Australia 67.5%
> Netherlands 66.5%
> New Zealand 66%
> Germany 59%
> Uruguay 59%
> Latvia 58.5%
> Hungary 58.5%
> Belgium 57.5%
> Canada 57%
> Switzerland 56%
> South Korea 55.5%
> Ireland 53%
> 
> *By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*
> 
> Do I have to remind you that the other religions think that Jesus is a false prophet if you would actually ask them and they are 110% sure that they are correct with their Gods, holy figures, scripture and history. They are as sure about their own religion as Christians are about theirs...They don't care about Jesus *for one second*. They care as much about Jesus* as Christians care about the other religions holy figures, holy scripture and religion.*
> 
> My Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. If you, a Christian today, were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus.
> 
> 2. When looking at this statement from the Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> ..what *exactly* (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the other 71% of the world population that are not Christians after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> 
> Also what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the people below in Christian countries that are not religious after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> *
> The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll):*
> Sweden 83%
> Denmark 80.5%
> Czech Republic 74.5%
> Norway 78%
> United Kingdom 73%
> Finland 70%
> France 69.5%
> Australia 67.5%
> Netherlands 66.5%
> New Zealand 66%
> Germany 59%
> Uruguay 59%
> Latvia 58.5%
> Hungary 58.5%
> Belgium 57.5%
> Canada 57%
> Switzerland 56%
> South Korea 55.5%
> Ireland 53%
> 
> *By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*
> 
> 3. What exactly are the other 3,699 Gods and Holy figures out there (I take out the Christan one). Are they all fairy tales but the Christian one is not???
> 
> Here are some examples again (from my earlier post):
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you ready for some different God figures (just some examples of the 3,700 out there):*
> 
> *1. Numakulla* - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> *257. Altjira* - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime *who created the Earth, then retired to the sky*.
> *
> 356. Aramazd *- The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd *created the heavens and the earth.* The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.
> 
> *1578. Glycon *- In the middle of the 100s AD, out along the south coast of the Black Sea, Glycon was the son of the God Apollo, who: came to Earth through a miraculous birth, was the Earthly manifestation of divinity, came to earth in fulfillment of divine prophecy, gave his chief believer the power of prophecy, gave believers the power to speak in tongues, performed miracles, healed the sick, and raised the dead.
> 
> *1873. Zoroaster* - was* born of a virgin* and immaculate conception by a ray of divine reason. He was baptized in a river. In his youth he astounded wise men with his wisdom. He was tempted in the wilderness by the devil. He began his ministry at age 30. Zoroaster baptized with water, fire and holy wind. He cast out demons and restored the sight to a blind man. He taught about heaven and hell, and revealed mysteries, including resurrection, judgment, salvation and the apocalypse. He had a sacred cup or grail. He was slain. His religion had a eucharist. He was the Word made flesh. Zoroasters followers expected a second coming in the virgin-born Saoshynt or Savior, who is to come in 2341 AD and begin his ministry at age 30, ushering in a golden age.
> *
> 2025. Attis *- *was born on December 25* of the Virgin Nana. He was considered the savior who was slain for the salvation of mankind. His body as bread was eaten by his worshippers. He was both the Divine Son and the Father. On Black Friday, he was crucified on a tree, from which his holy blood ran down to redeem the earth. He descended into the underworld. After three days, Attis was resurrected.
> *
> 2369. Horus* - *Born of a virgin*, Isis. Only begotten son of the God Osiris. Birth heralded by the star Sirius, the morning star. Ancient Egyptians paraded a manger and child representing Horus through the streets at the time of the winter solstice (about DEC-21). In reality, he had no birth date; he was not a human.
> 
> Note: Many of these Gods and Holy figures *came way before Jesus*. I'm just wondering where Christians got their story from....The Holy figure Zoroaster will resurrect in the year 2341 for example. How about that. Impressive huh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again..Are all of these fairy tales but the Christian one is not? Don't forget the bible statements below before you answer it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. If you answer is that Christianity is unique in the above questions then my question is.....Don't you feel pretty good today because you are among the 14% of all people on this earth that will have an after life.
> 
> *Note:* I get to the 14% by first knowing that only 29% on this earth are Christians. I showed in my example that many in Christians countries don't care about religion. When adding all the countries in the Gallup study then it is about 48% of people in Christians countries that are secular (don't care about religion). So I take out 48% from the 29%....
> 
> 
> Christians..I just made you day...You are among the 14%....You should go around this day with a really big smile on your face.....Which state do you christians live in...If we live in the same one I will be looking around today for a person with a big smile when I go out today....Maybe it will be you who I see...
> 
> 
> *Science *made it possible for us humans to fly to the moon.
> *Religion* made it possible for us humans to fly into buildings.
Click to expand...


There is but one God.

He may be called by many different names.


----------



## Underhill

LittleNipper said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Seeing how there is a remarkable similarity between modern religions and now extinct ones such as virgin birth and the great flood perhaps they were based on some singular truth that came before all of them.  In that sense there is a value to all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions have a piece of God about them, but only one has it as God demands it.
Click to expand...


Yep, approximately 5 Billion people around the planet would probably agree with that statement.


----------



## editec

A truly died-in-the-wool atheist has NO NEED to prove he's right.

Leave the evangelism to the believers.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Pick an ancient story, any ancient story...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Lonestar_logic said:


> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.



Then why do most religions have a 'my way or the highway (to hell)' clause?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwygEPenJI]AC/DC HighWay To Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## johnsweeting

Lonestar_logic said:


> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.



This is exactly the answer I was looking for...

Please look at this bible quote again:



> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.



After your answer I'm even more interested that you answer my questions. You are "dancing around" the answer as I wrote in my first post. What exactly do you mean that there is one God with different names. Are all of them correct and they will have an afterlife etc even though the bible quote states differently. Please answer my questions...I will paste them again below. Please answer them with specific answers. In the first answer you were dancing around and were giving *politically correct* answers:

Here are my questions again. Please answer them one by one:



> My Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. If you, a Christian today, were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus.
> 
> 2. When looking at this statement from the Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..what *exactly* (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the other 71% of the world population that are not Christians after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> 
> Also what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the people below in Christian countries that are not religious after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> *
> The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll):*
> Sweden 83%
> Denmark 80.5%
> Czech Republic 74.5%
> Norway 78%
> United Kingdom 73%
> Finland 70%
> France 69.5%
> Australia 67.5%
> Netherlands 66.5%
> New Zealand 66%
> Germany 59%
> Uruguay 59%
> Latvia 58.5%
> Hungary 58.5%
> Belgium 57.5%
> Canada 57%
> Switzerland 56%
> South Korea 55.5%
> Ireland 53%
> 
> *By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*
> 
> 3. What exactly are the other 3,699 Gods and Holy figures out there (I take out the Christan one). Are they all fairy tales but the Christian one is not???
> 
> Here are some examples again (from my earlier post):
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you ready for some different God figures (just some examples of the 3,700 out there):*
> 
> *1. Numakulla* - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> *257. Altjira* - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime *who created the Earth, then retired to the sky*.
> *
> 356. Aramazd *- The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd *created the heavens and the earth.* The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.
> 
> *1578. Glycon *- In the middle of the 100s AD, out along the south coast of the Black Sea, Glycon was the son of the God Apollo, who: came to Earth through a miraculous birth, was the Earthly manifestation of divinity, came to earth in fulfillment of divine prophecy, gave his chief believer the power of prophecy, gave believers the power to speak in tongues, performed miracles, healed the sick, and raised the dead.
> 
> *1873. Zoroaster* - was* born of a virgin* and &#8220;immaculate conception by a ray of divine reason.&#8221; He was baptized in a river. In his youth he astounded wise men with his wisdom. He was tempted in the wilderness by the devil. He began his ministry at age 30. Zoroaster baptized with water, fire and &#8220;holy wind.&#8221; He cast out demons and restored the sight to a blind man. He taught about heaven and hell, and revealed mysteries, including resurrection, judgment, salvation and the apocalypse. He had a sacred cup or grail. He was slain. His religion had a eucharist. He was the &#8220;Word made flesh.&#8221; Zoroaster&#8217;s followers expected a &#8220;second coming&#8221; in the virgin-born Saoshynt or Savior, who is to come in 2341 AD and begin his ministry at age 30, ushering in a golden age.
> *
> 2025. Attis *- *was born on December 25* of the Virgin Nana. He was considered the savior who was slain for the salvation of mankind. His body as bread was eaten by his worshippers. He was both the Divine Son and the Father. On &#8220;Black Friday,&#8221; he was crucified on a tree, from which his holy blood ran down to redeem the earth. He descended into the underworld. After three days, Attis was resurrected.
> *
> 2369. Horus* - *Born of a virgin*, Isis. Only begotten son of the God Osiris. Birth heralded by the star Sirius, the morning star. Ancient Egyptians paraded a manger and child representing Horus through the streets at the time of the winter solstice (about DEC-21). In reality, he had no birth date; he was not a human.
> 
> Note: Many of these Gods and Holy figures *came way before Jesus*. I'm just wondering where Christians got their story from....The Holy figure Zoroaster will resurrect in the year 2341 for example. How about that. Impressive huh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again..Are all of these fairy tales but the Christian one is not? Don't forget the bible statements below before you answer it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. If you answer is that Christianity is unique in the above questions then my question is.....Don't you feel pretty good today because you are among the 14% of all people on this earth that will have an after life.
> 
> *Note:* I get to the 14% by first knowing that only 29% on this earth are Christians. I showed in my example that many in Christians countries don't care about religion. When adding all the countries in the Gallup study then it is about 48% of people in Christians countries that are secular (don't care about religion). So I take out 48% from the 29%....
> 
> 
> Christians..I just made you day...You are among the 14%....You should go around this day with a really big smile on your face.....Which state do you Christians live in...If we live in the same one I will be looking around today for a person with a big smile when I go out today....Maybe it will be you who I see...
> 
> 
> *Science *made it possible for us humans to fly to the moon.
> *Religion* made it possible for us humans to fly into buildings.
Click to expand...


I have gotten answers from both Christains and Muslims when I have taken the cab in NY City. I have asked them not to be politically correct and answer them according to their scripture. Then the answer is pretty straight forward and the answer shouldn't shook you. The answers are pretty similar for both Christians and Muslims:

*Christians*
The only way to heaven and salvation is thru Jesus and Christianity. All the other ones including all the other religions will go to hell. It doesn't matter if you are a good person. They think I'm correct about my "14%" thesis (see my first post to see what I mean).

*Muslims answer*
The only way to heaven and salvation is thru Islam. All the other ones including all the other religions will go to hell. They think I'm correct about my "14%" thesis (see my first post to see what I mean).

Does any Christian on this forum disagree with the answer above. If you do I have many specific questions for you.....So I hope someone will disagree so I can ask them...
By the way, to ask these questions in a cab in NY City (where I go about once per year) is actually quite nice. I don't have to worry about follow ups because I will never see these people anymore. It would be strange to go up to a person at work or some other situation. In a cab you can ask questions that you would normally not ask anywhere else. You are face to face and can ask follow up questions directly and get what they actually think... This is just my opinion....

Anyway, the answers shouldn't take anyone by surprise. This is what the scripture actually says and they are just stating it. It would be more shocking if this was not the answer. The funny thing is that most people on forums like this try to dance around this answer and say something similar that you are saying that there is "one God and that different religions called the God with different names, but then don't want to say anything more.

This means that we are back to the 14% that will be "saved" that I spoke about earlier.
All religions think that they are unique.

Once again..Please answer questions 1-4 above in the quote box...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

AVG-JOE said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do most religions have a 'my way or the highway (to hell)' clause?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwygEPenJI]AC/DC HighWay To Hell - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I can't speak for most religions.

Nor can you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

johnsweeting said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the answer I was looking for...
> 
> Please look at this bible quote again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After your answer I'm even more interested that you answer my questions. You are "dancing around" the answer as I wrote in my first post. What exactly do you mean that there is one God with different names. Are all of them correct and they will have an afterlife etc even though the bible quote states differently. Please answer my questions...I will paste them again below. Please answer them with specific answers. In the first answer you were dancing around and were giving *politically correct* answers:
> 
> Here are my questions again. Please answer them one by one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. If you, a Christian today, were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus.
> 
> 2. When looking at this statement from the Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> ..what *exactly* (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the other 71% of the world population that are not Christians after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> 
> Also what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the people below in Christian countries that are not religious after they die. Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).
> *
> The least religious countries - Percentage that say that "Religion is not important to them" (Recent Gallup Poll):*
> Sweden 83%
> Denmark 80.5%
> Czech Republic 74.5%
> Norway 78%
> United Kingdom 73%
> Finland 70%
> France 69.5%
> Australia 67.5%
> Netherlands 66.5%
> New Zealand 66%
> Germany 59%
> Uruguay 59%
> Latvia 58.5%
> Hungary 58.5%
> Belgium 57.5%
> Canada 57%
> Switzerland 56%
> South Korea 55.5%
> Ireland 53%
> 
> *By the way..these numbers are increasing every year...*
> 
> 3. What exactly are the other 3,699 Gods and Holy figures out there (I take out the Christan one). Are they all fairy tales but the Christian one is not???
> 
> Here are some examples again (from my earlier post):
> 
> 
> 
> Once again..Are all of these fairy tales but the Christian one is not? Don't forget the bible statements below before you answer it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. If you answer is that Christianity is unique in the above questions then my question is.....Don't you feel pretty good today because you are among the 14% of all people on this earth that will have an after life.
> 
> *Note:* I get to the 14% by first knowing that only 29% on this earth are Christians. I showed in my example that many in Christians countries don't care about religion. When adding all the countries in the Gallup study then it is about 48% of people in Christians countries that are secular (don't care about religion). So I take out 48% from the 29%....
> 
> 
> Christians..I just made you day...You are among the 14%....You should go around this day with a really big smile on your face.....Which state do you Christians live in...If we live in the same one I will be looking around today for a person with a big smile when I go out today....Maybe it will be you who I see...
> 
> 
> *Science *made it possible for us humans to fly to the moon.
> *Religion* made it possible for us humans to fly into buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have gotten answers from both Christains and Muslims when I have taken the cab in NY City. I have asked them not to be politically correct and answer them according to their scripture. Then the answer is pretty straight forward and the answer shouldn't shook you. The answers are pretty similar for both Christians and Muslims:
> 
> *Christians*
> The only way to heaven and salvation is thru Jesus and Christianity. All the other ones including all the other religions will go to hell. It doesn't matter if you are a good person. They think I'm correct about my "14%" thesis (see my first post to see what I mean).
> 
> *Muslims answer*
> The only way to heaven and salvation is thru Islam. All the other ones including all the other religions will go to hell. They think I'm correct about my "14%" thesis (see my first post to see what I mean).
> 
> Does any Christian on this forum disagree with the answer above. If you do I have many specific questions for you.....
> By the way, to ask these questions in a cab in NY City (where I go about once per year) is actually quite nice. I don't have to worry about follow ups because I will never see these people anymore. It would be strange to go up to a person at work or some other situation. In a cab you can ask questions that you would normally not ask anywhere else. You are face to face and can ask follow up questions directly and get what they actually think... This is just my opinion....
> 
> Anyway, the answers shouldn't take anyone by surprise. This is what the scripture actually says and they are just stating it. It would be more shocking if this was not the answer. The funny thing is that most people on forums like this try to dance around this answer and say something similar that you are saying that there is "one God and that different religions called the God with different names, but then don't want to say anything more.
> 
> This means that we are back to the 14% that will be "saved" that I spoke about earlier.
> All religions think that they are unique.
> 
> Once again..Please answer questions 1-4 above in the quote box...
Click to expand...


I'm not going to answer your silly questions.

And please try to comprehend what I initially wrote.

My belief is there is but one God and no one will change that belief.


----------



## johnsweeting

> I'm not going to answer your silly questions.
> 
> And please try to comprehend what I initially wrote.
> 
> My belief is there is but one God and no one will change that belief.



I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Lonestar_logic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do most religions have a 'my way or the highway (to hell)' clause?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwygEPenJI]AC/DC HighWay To Hell - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak for most religions.
> 
> Nor can you.
Click to expand...


​


----------



## Derideo_Te

Avatar4321 said:


> The difference between Atheists like you and Christians is that Christians aren't afraid to actually go to God and learn for themselves.



Atheists know that they have to be true to themselves first and foremost. Christians still haven't learned that lesson which is why are are looking for answers in mythology instead.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

johnsweeting said:


> I'm not going to answer your silly questions.
> 
> And please try to comprehend what I initially wrote.
> 
> My belief is there is but one God and no one will change that belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...
Click to expand...


You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."

It's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to answer your silly questions.
> 
> And please try to comprehend what I initially wrote.
> 
> My belief is there is but one God and no one will change that belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
Click to expand...


The Greeks believed there were many gods. 

There is nothing in the mythology of your currently configured gods that displaces the Greek gods. 

That, actually, is self evident, at least to someone without a prior committment to your particular dogma. 

Pray for me.  I want to score points with Zeus.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Greeks believed there were many gods.
> 
> There is nothing in the mythology of your currently configured gods that displaces the Greek gods.
> 
> That, actually, is self evident, at least to someone without a prior committment to your particular dogma.
> 
> Pray for me.  I want to score points with Zeus.
Click to expand...


I'm not Greek.


----------



## Gadawg73

In America no one cares if you worship God, the spaghetti monster or whatever.
We have citizens here that are defined by how good a citizen they are.
Could care less about their religion or lack of one.
But when folks step over the line and want to make their religious beliefs the law they need to be stopped.
And I see atheists never doing that.


----------



## Gadawg73

I love Greek food!


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Greeks believed there were many gods.
> 
> There is nothing in the mythology of your currently configured gods that displaces the Greek gods.
> 
> That, actually, is self evident, at least to someone without a prior committment to your particular dogma.
> 
> Pray for me.  I want to score points with Zeus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Greek.
Click to expand...


That's fine. You don't have to be Greek to worship Zeus.

However, just as the ancient Greeks did, you simply accepted the majority religion in connection with your religious beliefs and never gave it much thought beyond that.  

That's the case for the overwhelming majority of believers.


----------



## Katzndogz

As soon as the Greeks stopped believing in Zeus, they quickly lost the Greek civilization.


----------



## johnsweeting

Lonestar_logic said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to answer your silly questions.
> 
> And please try to comprehend what I initially wrote.
> 
> My belief is there is but one God and no one will change that belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
Click to expand...


I thought you were going to leave this one alone after  I said that I was not going to ask you any more questions. 
I'm not asking you what you mean by one God..I get that. It of course everything around it that I'm wondering exactly what you mean. Did you read my post? 
If you believe in one God how do you explain this bible quote that I asked about earlier but that you didn't answer:



> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.



If you believe in one God and many religion are exclusive and say it either our way or the high way as you can see in the Bible quote above. How do you explain that with your "one" God concept...

Christians and other religion say the same thing that they are unique and only thru their particular religion, scripture etc can you be "saved". How can it then be one God...You also didn't answer what will happen to the non-Christians after they die and what happens to the 47% of all people in Christians countries that are secular.....


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Gadawg73 said:


> In America no one cares if you worship God, the spaghetti monster or whatever.
> We have citizens here that are defined by how good a citizen they are.
> Could care less about their religion or lack of one.
> But when folks step over the line and want to make their religious beliefs the law they need to be stopped.
> And I see atheists never doing that.



How long have you been speaking for everyone?

You never see atheist attempting to take God off currency?

You never see atheist when they attemp to take God off of war memorials?

You never see atheist wanting to take God out of the inaugural address?

Do you live in a cave?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Greeks believed there were many gods.
> 
> There is nothing in the mythology of your currently configured gods that displaces the Greek gods.
> 
> That, actually, is self evident, at least to someone without a prior committment to your particular dogma.
> 
> Pray for me.  I want to score points with Zeus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine. You don't have to be Greek to worship Zeus.
> 
> However, just as the ancient Greeks did, you simply accepted the majority religion in connection with your religious beliefs and never gave it much thought beyond that.
> 
> That's the case for the overwhelming majority of believers.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is showing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

johnsweeting said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend if you don't explain what you actually mean. You are only saying "there is one God". But I will not force my "silly" questions on you . I will leave it alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to leave this one alone after  I said that I was not going to ask you any more questions.
> I'm not asking you what you mean by one God..I get that. It of course everything around it that I'm wondering exactly what you mean. Did you read my post?
> If you believe in one God how do you explain this bible quote that I asked about earlier but that you didn't answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe in one God and many religion are exclusive and say it either our way or the high way as you can see in the Bible quote above. How do you explain that with your "one" God concept...
> 
> Christians and other religion say the same thing that they are unique and only thru their particular religion, scripture etc can you be "saved". How can it then be one God...You also didn't answer what will happen to the non-Christians after they die and what happens to the 47% of all people in Christians countries that are secular.....
Click to expand...


You said you were going to leave it alone.  I never said I was.


I believe God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are one.

Here the Trinity is explained in easy terms.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine. You don't have to be Greek to worship Zeus.
> 
> However, just as the ancient Greeks did, you simply accepted the majority religion in connection with your religious beliefs and never gave it much thought beyond that.
> 
> That's the case for the overwhelming majority of believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing.
Click to expand...


Your furious backpedaling is causing you to break a sweat.


----------



## johnsweeting

Lonestar_logic said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need this sentence explained to you? "I believe there is only one God."
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to leave this one alone after  I said that I was not going to ask you any more questions.
> I'm not asking you what you mean by one God..I get that. It of course everything around it that I'm wondering exactly what you mean. Did you read my post?
> If you believe in one God how do you explain this bible quote that I asked about earlier but that you didn't answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> American Standard Version
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> Webster's Bible Translation
> Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe in one God and many religion are exclusive and say it either our way or the high way as you can see in the Bible quote above. How do you explain that with your "one" God concept...
> 
> Christians and other religion say the same thing that they are unique and only thru their particular religion, scripture etc can you be "saved". How can it then be one God...You also didn't answer what will happen to the non-Christians after they die and what happens to the 47% of all people in Christians countries that are secular.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were going to leave it alone.  I never said I was.
> 
> 
> I believe God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are one.
> 
> Here the Trinity is explained in easy terms.
Click to expand...


I thought you meant that all Gods from all religions were the same God. I get it..You mean that the Christian God, Jesus, Holy spirit is the "one" you were talking about.
The other 3,699 Gods are all fairy tales right??

You said this after I listed some of the other 3,699 Gods out there:


> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.



So do you mean that the ones I listed (three examples below):



> 1. Numakulla - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> 257. Altjira - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime who created the Earth, then retired to the sky.
> 
> 356. Aramazd - The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd created the heavens and the earth. The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.



......are these actually the Christian God but with different names. You are confusing me...
I hardly believe that the other 71% population on this earth that are not Christians will agree with you...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine. You don't have to be Greek to worship Zeus.
> 
> However, just as the ancient Greeks did, you simply accepted the majority religion in connection with your religious beliefs and never gave it much thought beyond that.
> 
> That's the case for the overwhelming majority of believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your furious backpedaling is causing you to break a sweat.
Click to expand...


I don't back peddle. I leave that to you atheist.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your furious backpedaling is causing you to break a sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't back peddle. I leave that to you atheist.
Click to expand...

You're still backpedaling. I leave that to creationist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

johnsweeting said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to leave this one alone after  I said that I was not going to ask you any more questions.
> I'm not asking you what you mean by one God..I get that. It of course everything around it that I'm wondering exactly what you mean. Did you read my post?
> If you believe in one God how do you explain this bible quote that I asked about earlier but that you didn't answer:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe in one God and many religion are exclusive and say it either our way or the high way as you can see in the Bible quote above. How do you explain that with your "one" God concept...
> 
> Christians and other religion say the same thing that they are unique and only thru their particular religion, scripture etc can you be "saved". How can it then be one God...You also didn't answer what will happen to the non-Christians after they die and what happens to the 47% of all people in Christians countries that are secular.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you were going to leave it alone.  I never said I was.
> 
> 
> I believe God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are one.
> 
> Here the Trinity is explained in easy terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you meant that all Gods from all religions were the same God. I get it..You mean that the Christian God, Jesus, Holy spirit is the "one" you were talking about.
> The other 3,699 Gods are all fairy tales right??
> 
> You said this after I listed some of the other 3,699 Gods out there:
> 
> 
> 
> There is but one God.
> 
> He may be called by many different names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you mean that the ones I listed (three examples below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Numakulla - In Australian aboriginal, the Numakulla is a sky god who created all life on Earth, including humans.
> 
> 257. Altjira - is the sky god of the Arrernte. He was the central god of the Dreamtime who created the Earth, then retired to the sky.
> 
> 356. Aramazd - The father of all the gods and goddesses, Aramazd created the heavens and the earth. The first two letters in his name, "AR", are the Armenian root for sun, light, and life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......are these actually the Christian God but with different names. You are confusing me...
> I hardly believe that the other 71% population on this earth that are not Christians will agree with you...
Click to expand...


I said perhaps they could be.

There are 5.8 billion religiously affiliated adults and children around the globe, representing 84 percent of the 2010 world population of 6.9 billion,

It is possible that the God they profess to worship could be one and the same. Each religion has it's own philosphy and even in Christianity there are slight differences between Lutheran, Presbyterian, Methodist, Baptist etc....


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your furious backpedaling is causing you to break a sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't back peddle. I leave that to you atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still backpedaling. I leave that to creationist.
Click to expand...


What are you 10? 11?

If not you sure act like it.


----------



## Gadawg73

Katzndogz said:


> As soon as the Greeks stopped believing in Zeus, they quickly lost the Greek civilization.



Roman military superiority conquered Greece around 150 BC and ironic that Greek culture would conquer Roman life.

250 years later give or take  when the decree of Carcala (sp?) allowed anyone and everyone Roman citizenship outside Italy that was what caused Rome and Greek culture to fall.


----------



## Gadawg73

Lonestar_logic said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America no one cares if you worship God, the spaghetti monster or whatever.
> We have citizens here that are defined by how good a citizen they are.
> Could care less about their religion or lack of one.
> But when folks step over the line and want to make their religious beliefs the law they need to be stopped.
> And I see atheists never doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been speaking for everyone?
> 
> You never see atheist attempting to take God off currency?
> 
> You never see atheist when they attemp to take God off of war memorials?
> 
> You never see atheist wanting to take God out of the inaugural address?
> 
> Do you live in a cave?
Click to expand...


When was God put on the currency and why? 
This nation went how long Lone Star without God on the currency?
I suppose you believe the Founders were atheists for not putting it on the currency?
Out of many, one ring a bell Lone Star? What does that mean and why was it INSTEAD OF GOD put on our currency, when and for how long?
Last time I looked war memorials are for those that FOUGHT in the wars, not for a particular religion. Pay some respect to them instead of your God. They fought in the wars, not God. The vets and not God deserve the respect. Taxpayers pay for those memorials and not all of them believe in God.
The word God does not show up in an inaugural address until when Monroe was elected.
How many were before him Lone Star that NEVER mentioned God in their inaugural address? "So help me God" wasn't added until the late 1800s.
Gone are the days in America when the politicians did not pander to the religious right. 
Back in the days of the founding of this nation folk knew the difference between shit and shinola and never bought the religious BS that came out of a politicians's mouth.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't back peddle. I leave that to you atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still backpedaling. I leave that to creationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 10? 11?
> 
> If not you sure act like it.
Click to expand...

It's pretty typical for creationist to spew their hate as their arguments are dismantled.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Lonestar_logic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do most religions have a 'my way or the highway (to hell)' clause?
> AC/DC HighWay To Hell - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for most religions.
> 
> Nor can you.
Click to expand...


I can't speak for ANY of them, thank (insert your preferred Deity here)!  Luckily I'm still in America and therefore free to generalize. 


I gather from the context that you can speak for some... do any of those NOT have a 'my way or the highway (to hell) clause?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Gadawg73 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America no one cares if you worship God, the spaghetti monster or whatever.
> We have citizens here that are defined by how good a citizen they are.
> Could care less about their religion or lack of one.
> But when folks step over the line and want to make their religious beliefs the law they need to be stopped.
> And I see atheists never doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been speaking for everyone?
> 
> You never see atheist attempting to take God off currency?
> 
> You never see atheist when they attemp to take God off of war memorials?
> 
> You never see atheist wanting to take God out of the inaugural address?
> 
> Do you live in a cave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was God put on the currency and why?
> This nation went how long Lone Star without God on the currency?
> I suppose you believe the Founders were atheists for not putting it on the currency?
> Out of many, one ring a bell Lone Star? What does that mean and why was it INSTEAD OF GOD put on our currency, when and for how long?
> Last time I looked war memorials are for those that FOUGHT in the wars, not for a particular religion. Pay some respect to them instead of your God. They fought in the wars, not God. The vets and not God deserve the respect. Taxpayers pay for those memorials and not all of them believe in God.
> The word God does not show up in an inaugural address until when Monroe was elected.
> How many were before him Lone Star that NEVER mentioned God in their inaugural address? "So help me God" wasn't added until the late 1800s.
> Gone are the days in America when the politicians did not pander to the religious right.
> Back in the days of the founding of this nation folk knew the difference between shit and shinola and never bought the religious BS that came out of a politicians's mouth.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer any of my questions

Therefore none of your questions matter.

The fact is there are atheist seeking to take God off of currency, war memorial, speeches etc...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still backpedaling. I leave that to creationist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 10? 11?
> 
> If not you sure act like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty typical for creationist to spew their hate as their arguments are dismantled.
Click to expand...


I said nothing hateful. I merely made an observation and by the looks of it, an accurate one.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 10? 11?
> 
> If not you sure act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty typical for creationist to spew their hate as their arguments are dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said nothing hateful. I merely made an observation and by the looks of it, an accurate one.
Click to expand...


Actually, no. You're just angry that your sacred cows are challenged and that causes you to lash out like a petulant child.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

AVG-JOE said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do most religions have a 'my way or the highway (to hell)' clause?
> AC/DC HighWay To Hell - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for most religions.
> 
> Nor can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak for ANY of them, thank (insert your preferred Deity here)!  Luckily I'm still in America and therefore free to generalize.
> 
> 
> I gather from the context that you can speak for some... do any of those NOT have a 'my way or the highway (to hell) clause?
Click to expand...


No I speak for myself. 

I don't believe Christianity has any such clause. At least not where I worship.

My church teaches us to tell others about Christ and how He blesses us in our lives. It is up to them to accept Him or reject Him.

Whether or not they are condemed to hell is entirely up to them and God.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hollie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty typical for creationist to spew their hate as their arguments are dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing hateful. I merely made an observation and by the looks of it, an accurate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. You're just angry that your sacred cows are challenged and that causes you to lash out like a petulant child.
Click to expand...


It's amusing that a few typed words can get you to throw a little hissy fit.

Oh and I'm glad you agree that I said nothing hateful.


----------



## Gadawg73

Lonestar_logic said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been speaking for everyone?
> 
> You never see atheist attempting to take God off currency?
> 
> You never see atheist when they attemp to take God off of war memorials?
> 
> You never see atheist wanting to take God out of the inaugural address?
> 
> Do you live in a cave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was God put on the currency and why?
> This nation went how long Lone Star without God on the currency?
> I suppose you believe the Founders were atheists for not putting it on the currency?
> Out of many, one ring a bell Lone Star? What does that mean and why was it INSTEAD OF GOD put on our currency, when and for how long?
> Last time I looked war memorials are for those that FOUGHT in the wars, not for a particular religion. Pay some respect to them instead of your God. They fought in the wars, not God. The vets and not God deserve the respect. Taxpayers pay for those memorials and not all of them believe in God.
> The word God does not show up in an inaugural address until when Monroe was elected.
> How many were before him Lone Star that NEVER mentioned God in their inaugural address? "So help me God" wasn't added until the late 1800s.
> Gone are the days in America when the politicians did not pander to the religious right.
> Back in the days of the founding of this nation folk knew the difference between shit and shinola and never bought the religious BS that came out of a politicians's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer any of my questions
> 
> Therefore none of your questions matter.
> 
> The fact is there are atheist seeking to take God off of currency, war memorial, speeches etc...
Click to expand...


Where are atheists trying to make it no one can believe in God law?
There are people from many religions seeking to take God off of currency, war memorials and do not want to hear it in speeches.
The subject was atheists are NOT pushing their beliefs ON YOU.
Do not know of any way they can ban it from speeches, new one there.


----------



## Hollie

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing hateful. I merely made an observation and by the looks of it, an accurate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. You're just angry that your sacred cows are challenged and that causes you to lash out like a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amusing that a few typed words can get you to throw a little hissy fit.
> 
> Oh and I'm glad you agree that I said nothing hateful.
Click to expand...

Your hissy fit was actually quite an embarrassment. Although, that's not uncommon for angry creationist. It seems that most angry fundies are not able to accept criticism of their ideology and so tend to lash out as you do. 

Oh, and I'm not concerned with your hateful diatribes. They're expected.


----------



## Gadawg73

Lonestar_logic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for most religions.
> 
> Nor can you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for ANY of them, thank (insert your preferred Deity here)!  Luckily I'm still in America and therefore free to generalize.
> 
> 
> I gather from the context that you can speak for some... do any of those NOT have a 'my way or the highway (to hell) clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I speak for myself.
> 
> I don't believe Christianity has any such clause. At least not where I worship.
> 
> My church teaches us to tell others about Christ and how He blesses us in our lives. It is up to them to accept Him or reject Him.
> 
> Whether or not they are condemed to hell is entirely up to them and God.
Click to expand...


What does your church teach you when folks tell you they respect your religious beliefs but please KEEP THEM TO YOUR SELF?

How would you like it if people came up to you and stated about your religious beliefs "your religion is a fraud, you are going to burn in hell if you do not convert to my beliefs. You are wrong and I am right"?

Because that is exactly what you are doing.


----------



## KevinWestern

johnsweeting said:


> Here is a list of which Gods an Atheist like me don't believe in compared to which Gods a Christian like you don't believe in.



Agreed - Christians and Athiests are very much in the same category.

Both groups seem to hold the *absolute belief* that a god either does exists or does not exist despite zero evidence confirming or denying their claims. 

When it comes to God, I usually just reply &#8220;I don&#8217;t know&#8221;, because I don&#8217;t.


----------



## koshergrl

I would feel that they cared about me.

A much better feeling than the feeling you get when some whacked out weirdo tells you they're going to call your boss and *report* your political and religious beliefs to them.


----------



## Gadawg73

KevinWestern said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of which Gods an Atheist like me don't believe in compared to which Gods a Christian like you don't believe in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - Christians and Athiests are very much in the same category.
> 
> Both groups seem to hold the *absolute belief* that a god either does exists or does not exist despite zero evidence confirming or denying their claims.
> 
> When it comes to God, I usually just reply I dont know, because I dont.
Click to expand...


Exactly because beliefs or lack of a belief IS NOT SCIENCE.
No one can prove my religious beliefs.
No one can disprove my religious beliefs.

But the big difference is atheists stand on firm ground when they rally against religious influence in government.
A lack of religion is not religious influence on government.


----------



## koshergrl

Except you freaks like to pretend that governmental interference and oversight over religion = separation of church and state.

Obviously, by definition, it violates the very stricture you claim to hold so dear.


----------



## Gadawg73

koshergrl said:


> Except you freaks like to pretend that governmental interference and oversight over religion = separation of church and state.
> 
> Obviously, by definition, it violates the very stricture you claim to hold so dear.



WTF is governmental interference and oversight over religion?

15 yards for Bull shitting and 5 more for delay of game.

You are right sort of as right wing Christians do want governmental interference and oversight on Muslims, gay marriage and abortion.


----------



## Gadawg73

I am a freak though. TYVM.


----------



## koshergrl

I know you are, scum.


----------



## turzovka

I appreciate the time and effort going into your serious questions and reasons for asking them.   I respond as I see it.  

*1. If you, a Christian today, were born in Pakistan do you think you would be a Christian and preach about Jesus.*

Highly doubtful.  However there surely are pockets of thousands of Christians living in the most hostile of anti-Christian environments.   Some live there, others are tortured there, and others die there simply because they believe in Jesus.    This tells me there is something very magnificient of such steadfast beliefs risking life to do so.    This tells me the devil is real.   But to be more specific to a point you were probably intending to make;   most of these Pakistanis will never become Christian through no fault of their own.   I am quite certain my God, the Judeo-Christian God will surely take that into account when their lives are over and they are judged.   I do not see how that will ever be held against them?     You see, I am a Catholic.  We believe that the majority of people go to purgatory and very few go directly to heaven or directly to hell.  No, that is not Catholic dogma, but it is what many theologians and saints believed. 

*2. Jesus saith to him, I am the way, and the truth, and the life: no man cometh to the Father, but by me.   ..what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the other 71% of the world population that are not Christians after they die?*

They will be judged on their own unique existence as life played out for them.   They surely can be allowed into heaven, any man or woman.    They may be judged on their conscience and how it was violated, on how they treated their fellow man, on how selfish they may have been, on how they may have considered the words of our Lord (if once preached to them) and what their motives were for rejecting it.   Lots of scenarios.    But that does not mean we as Christians can ignore our duty to share the good news with those who have never heard.  

*Also what exactly (don't dance around the answer) will happen to the people below in Christian countries that are not religious after they die?  Give me a really specific answer please. (don't forget the bible statement above when answering).*

When Jesus said "no one comes to the Father but through Me" it means Jesus is the judge of all living creatures.  It does not mean they have to be Christian to be allowed into heaven.
This latest group you note will be judged similarly to those in non-Christian nations, except, if they heard the gospel preached or demonstrated in hundreds of ways over scores of years and rejected it all for selfish reasons or foolish reasons, they will judged more harshly than those who never heard.   If Johnny was the child of parents who hated religion, then Johnny got no proper schooling or instrutions all the while he lived in such a home.   Johnny will likely be judged far less critically for ignoring Christ than would his neighbor Tommy who was given far better opportunity to know and reason it through.  


*3. What exactly are the other 3,699 Gods and Holy figures out there (I take out the Christan one). Are they all fairy tales but the Christian one is not???*

Yes, they are.    So what?    We already addressed their possible fates, they are not condemned.   The evidence for Judaism is irrefutable as G-d intervened.   Even more so for Christianity,  and even more so for the miracles of the Catholic Church and its many saints.    

Why?  Is someone out there envious?   They need not be.   God is merciful to all.  


*Finally, here is my contribution to your embracement of science.  *
Jonathan Swift (17th century English satirist) speaking of the achievements of science and its own laurels. ---- _"And he, whose fortunes and dispositions have placed him in a convenient station to enjoy the fruits of this noble art; he that can with Epicurus content his ideas with the films and images that fly-off upon his senses from the superficies of things; such a man truly wise, creams off nature, leaving the sour and the dregs for philosophy and reason to lap up. This is the sublime and refined point of felicity, called, the possession of being well deceived; the serene peaceful state of being a fool among knaves."_


----------



## Gadawg73

I love it when I hear that atheists are at war with Christians.

*HELLO!*

Atheists could care less what your religion is as they oppose ANY AND ALL religious influences on government be it Hindu or Muslim where it favors one religion over another.


----------



## Gadawg73

koshergrl said:


> I know you are, scum.



Scum freak.

Would have looked great above #73 on my jersey.


----------



## American76Pride

I'm an Atheist myself, but stuff like this will alienate people from actual debate.


----------



## koshergrl

The atheists on this forum race around posting sacrilegious garbage about God, attacking the intelligence of Christians, and blathering about how the government should be tasked with the control of the church.....

then expect us to keep from laughing when they say dumb things like "atheists don't care what you believe". Well obviously they care, or they wouldn't spend all their time posting anti-Christian garbage.


----------

